# AVI Framegenau schneiden



## SpitfireXP (29. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute.

Ich habe da mal ein problem.

Meine Festplatten sind randvoll. 

Das hat folgenden hintergrund.
Ich besitze eine Hauppauge WinTV-NOVA DVB karte.
Und wie das so ist, will man auch mal etwas aufnehmen.
Da das Ding in einem MPEG2 Datenstrom aufzeichnet ist eine Stunde Film etwa 1GB Groß. Da ich ja nicht dumm bin, habe ich mir so gedacht,  ich rippe den ganzen kram in AVI um. Ich denke der Begriff SBC ist bekannt. Zum rippen verwende ich VirtualDub. Mein Problem ist jetzt, das ich die Werbung rausschneiden will. Nur kann das Programm wie es scheint nicht Framegenau schneiden, sondern nur am Keyframe. Und das sieht  immer ein wenig doof aus.
Ich hoffe, das mir einer von euch helfen kann, denn 150GB an Filmdaten sind doch ein wenig viel. 
Vielleich kennt ja einer von euch ein Plugin, oder einstellung für mich.
Oder ein anderes Tool.

BItte helft mir.

Ich danke schon mal im Vorraus.


----------



## goela (29. Dezember 2003)

Hi, schau doch mal in den Thread Videotools, dort findest Du auch Links zu kostenlosen Schnittprogrammen!


----------



## SpitfireXP (30. Dezember 2003)

Können die einen Mpeg4 SBC Film Framegenau schneiden?


----------



## goela (30. Dezember 2003)

MPEG2 oder höher Framegenau schneiden ist immer schwierig! Für MPEG2 gibt es diverse Tools, die MPEG2 Framegenau schneiden können. MPEG4 kenne ich momentan kein Tool!


----------



## SpitfireXP (3. Januar 2004)

Nagut.
Dann muß ich mir wohl eine andere Vorgehendsweise basteln.

Aber trotzdem Danke für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## kasper (6. Januar 2004)

@SpitfireXP
Du nimmst es in MPEG2 auf, und wandelst es in SBC(uralt divx) um?
Dann kannst du es doch Framegenau schneiden, weil das MPEG2-Video bei der Umwandlung in divx neu berechnet wird. 

So musst du vorgehen:
1. Film Aufnehmen
2. Mit VirtualDubMod Werbung framegenau rausschneiden
3. Aufnahme in divx umwandeln


----------

